# Camo or Black?



## Rooster Man (Jan 27, 2006)

I've made the decision to purchase a Beretta Xtrema 2, but I'm unsure if I should choose one of the camo finishes or go with black. All other shotguns that I have are more traditional stainless steel with wood stocks. Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## chadfrandson (Jan 27, 2006)

I'd just go with whichever one you prefer on looks. Unless you do mostly waterfowl hunting - then you may enjoy the camo more. Good Luck!


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

I'de either go with Max 4 or the Black but if you do a lot of waterfowling go with max


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

My main gun is camo, but not to blend in, as I think black works well enough for that. My main reason is the camo makes caring for a gun much simpler.Well worth the extra cost IMO.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Tell you the truth ducks are not going to flair because of the Camo on your gun (or lack of it) No hunter needs camo, It just looks cool. Don't get me wrong I shoot a MAX 4 Camo X-trema because I like the look. Go with what ever one you want.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

honkbuster3 said:


> Tell you the truth ducks are not going to flair because of the Camo on your gun (or lack of it) No hunter needs camo, It just looks cool. Don't get me wrong I shoot a MAX 4 Camo X-trema because I like the look. Go with what ever one you want.


 :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Camo=less matainence


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

How does camo equal less maintenence?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

i just went from black to max-4 so you should too! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
:beer: i like the looks a lot more, i did spice it up a little bit and added a camo butt stock protector which holds 4 'oh sh!t im outta shells' and a camo sling, the thing is just itching to get out in the field or maybe thats just me. does your gun need to be camo? no, but hey my "black" tahoe and everything i own would be max-4 if i could afford it. hope this makes your decision easier for ya.


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

gooseboy said:


> How does camo equal less maintenence?


The camo dip takes the place of bluing, and will not let moisture cause problems on the metal. Just wipe it off, and you are good to go!


----------

